# Tacoma Retriever Club Field Trial Information



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

The Tacoma Retriever Club Field trial will be held at Burt Carlson’s in Fall City and Greenleaf’s in Monroe. We will NOT be using Cherry Valley. Unfortunately Cherry Valley was not mowed last fall and the grass is too tall to allow us to use it. All stakes will run at Burt’s on Friday and Saturday. We will finish the trial (the derby and Amateur) on Sunday at Greenleaf’s. We anticipate the derby completing several series on Saturday. Please stay on the roads to avoid getting stuck. The ground is saturated from all the recent rain. Good Luck to all contestants!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Open callbacks to 2nd

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,23


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Open callbacks to 3rd water blind

1,2,3,4,5,7,8,10,11,14,15,18,20,21,22


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Is that 15 dogs back out of 23 entered in the Open?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

A 23 dog open - WOW!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

FOM said:


> A 23 dog open - WOW!


Yes the pros are taking their time coming back from down south! 
15 back


----------



## zip kia (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Jeff How About The Qual?


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Open callbacks to 4th water marks

4,5,7,14,15,18,22

Qual is running the 4th. 11 dogs back. I have no numbers.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Open

1st- Mozart/dahlheim

2nd- Margo/Milton

3rd- windy/crabb

4th- Moto/vandebrake

Rj-pete/Peterson

Jams- Nelson/lusk
Boss/little


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Way to go Marilyn and Mozart on your Open Win! 
What a Team!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

Early start to derby

Since the open has finished, we will be starting the derby at 10am. Those folks who can not make it until 1pm, can run at one, but the judges will run the dogs that are present starting at about 10am. All stakes will be at Bert Carlsons on Saturday. Good Luck to all!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Qual- Steve Graftstra


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks to Jeff for filling in all the callbacks and placements in the Open. Sorry I couldn't fill you in on all the tests as they were happening, but I just got home from the trial at almost 8:30 and I don't have a smart phone. If you are interested in what the tests were, I'll give a brief description. 

The Open started with a basic triple with two retired. Long bird down first thrown left to right along a tree line. Shorter retired bird thrown second from right to left and pinched to the long bird. The flyer was off to the left by itself shot right to left out of the test. The cover was fairly thick so many dogs had a good hunt for the flyer. Those that didn't go straight to the short retired tended to go under the arc and hunt back toward to gunner who retired behind a mound which the dogs also seemed to want to check out. The tightness of the two memory marks made many of the dogs take a wide line toward no man's land for the long mark but most found it fairly quickly by going back along the tree line. There were only a handful that took a good line to that mark and came up with it quickly. Two dogs broke (one on the triple and one on the honor so with the one scratch, there were 20 called back to the second series.

The land blind was run across the line to the memory marks and tight to the bird crates of the flyer station. There was a dip in the terrain that caused most of the dogs to want to square it and head off to the right, away from the bird boxes. A couple of dogs overran the blind and either headed out into the field or followed the blind planter's trail. Only three were dropped from this series.

The water blind started from a road and angled down a bank into a long channel. It went past a point, over a point, along a shore of tules, and one to a third point. Most of the dogs either dropped or picked up took a left off the middle point and disappeared into the tules or onto land. Severn came back to the final series.

The water triple had two retired on what they call the "hour glass pond." The first bird down was off to the left thrown left to right to the base of a tree near the shoreline. The line to this mark had two pieces of water to cross although some cheated the smaller first piece of water. The second bird down was straight across the water thrown right to left and the gunner retired behind a mound. There was a point sticking out about halfway there and some dogs took the opportunity to exit early onto the point. A short simulated flyer with two gunners and two shots was thrown right to left down to the shoreline on the right with a short swim to get there.

I heard that the Qual started with a very difficult double that required dogs to angle across rolling terrain which many squared and ended up in the wrong place. They followed that with a double blind - one water and one land. I briefly saw the final series just before I left - they were still running at 6:30. I did not see it from the line, but it looked like it was a very tight triple with long retired which threw down the shore into heavy cover on the shoreline. The other long bird I did not see thrown so I don't know the direction, but it looked to be a shorter down the shore but set further back from the shore than the long mark. The go bird was short and tossed from the bank out into the water tight to the long mark. 

The Amateur and Derby start tomorrow. So far we are lucky with the weather. It was cold and frosty this morning, but the sun shown most of the day with temps around 50 when it warmed up and very little wind.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Steve, good job Jeff lusk


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Judy: Thanks for the descriptions. Good luck at the AM.


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if they scraped the last series of the qual and made some changes and then started over?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Mozart and Marilyn on the Open win.

Congratulations Margo and Mel on the Open 2nd.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Amateur 1st series is off. It's a triple with 2 retired. Thrown left right then middle flyer being the long go bird. Fairly open in a green grass field with grass standing around a foot high and thick. 

No where near as good as judy's descriptions but frankly I don't want to type more than I have to on my phone!!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Big Congrats to Marilyn and Steve on their WINS!!


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS to Marilyn and Mozart on their OPEN win. 

Way to go, keep up the good work. Good luck in the Amateur as well.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats Marilyn and all the other handlers and dogs.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Open callbacks to 2nd series. 

1,2,3,4,5,8,10,14,19,21,22,23,24,26,27,28,31,36

18 back


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

You mean Am? :razz::razz:


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Everyone back to the 3rd for water blind in the am. 
Sunday will be held at greenleafs.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You mean Am? :razz::razz:


Yes the am!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Jeff! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Marilyn!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Just a little more description of the Am tests since I am now back at my laptop. Jeff mentioned the triple with two retired. It was fairly wide open but long and it tripped up a surprising number of talented dogs. There were two scratches so the 18 called back represented a little over half of the field. 

The triple began with a long retired on the left thrown left to right from near the base of a tree just in front of a road and beyond that was a row of cover behind which was a slough. The gunner retired behind the tree. Then the shorter retired was on the right thrown right to left near a dip in the rolling terrain and the gunner retired into a lay down blind. The flyer in the middle went down last and was shot right to left. It was a very long mark - the longest of the three. Many dogs hunted behind the flyer station for some time before going front side. On the short retired, the dogs tended to over run it or back side it rather than running at it. It also attracted some dogs more than the flyer and they took that one first. When sent for the long retired, some overran it and followed the road or cover to the right and ended up back at the flyer. Some blatantly headed for the flyer twice. So what looked fairly straightforward turned out not to be. The honor followed the marks and with the long flyer didn't seem to cause problems.

The land blind started at the base of a bank near the slough and was run back from the opposite side of the field where the marks were. The line to the blind went through a couple of thin rows of tules and then along the edge of the row of cover along the slough with water on the right and a green bank on the left. Then it angled up the bank and angled across the road, past the fall of the long mark with wind blowing scent toward the line to the blind, and then on out into the field. Most dogs took a few whistles up front to stay on line and then many were a little loose toward the end as they passed the scent of the old fall. I also saw some excellent blinds with only a few whistles up front and then a long line straight to the blind.

We move to Greenleaf's tomorrow for the water work starting at 8:00. 

I did not hear how the Derby went. Also, to respond to an earlier question, I did not hear that they scrapped a series in the Qual but I didn't hear otherwise either.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Judy: Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Heard that Toni boyett won the derby with nick??


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Go gett'im Judy!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Attagirl Toni!!*


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Toni Boyette, 2 derby dogs, 2 ribbons= a great showing for her two young derby dogs....by the way one of those ribbons was a BLUE!!! Great job Toni!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Toni!


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Way to go Marilyn, nice work!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Am results

1st-tacket/Jim McFarland
2nd-pete/Marty petersen
3rd-Margo/Mel Milton
4th-echo/Marion carey


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Also want to thank the judges for their time! It was a fun weekend and they were more than fair with callbacks! They let the dogs play until they put themselves out from what I saw!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrats Margo and Mel on the tird in the Am!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

To fill in the gaps on the Amateur, 18 dogs ran the water blind. It was along a shoreline with multiple re-entries over points. The last point was tall and it was easy for the dogs to take a hard right and head for shore unseen. Thirteen dogs entered the final series.

The water triple with one retired started with the long bird in the middle thrown right to left from a tree out into a field that was a plateau above the pond. The second bird on the left was thrown left to right along the bank of the plateau and pinched to the long bird. The go bird was close and way to the right with a dead bird thrown into the water right to left and shot and then sluiced after it hit the water. There was water on all three marks and a pretty healthy swim to each of the long marks. A few dogs stayed right on line to the long mark. Some got close and then dropped down to the line where the water blind started which was on the shore below the tree from which the long mark was thrown and hunted there before heading back up to the plateau to the bird. Some took a long swim way down the pond and worked their way back to the mark. 

Jeff has posted the placements, but to correct a typo, the winner was Tacker, owner Hengsteler/handler McFarland. The RJ went to Marilyn Dahlheim and Miles while JAMS went to numbers 2,3,4,23,26, and 31.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats everyone! It was a fun weekend! What a nice way to start the year!


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

Many thanks to Paul Gilmore for his hard work over the last few weeks preparing Carlson's grounds for the trial. I heard many comments that they had not seen it in such good shape in years. It provided the judges with some test options that would not have otherwise been available to them.

Thanks Happy!

DP


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Good job Judy on your AmJam


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to Dave and Carol in the Derby!


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

The Tacoma Trial was again very well organized, and was smoothly run. Great bunch of club members, and an excellent trial.
Well prepped grounds, thanks Paul, Bob, and others.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Shon and Jim Garrison and PACIFIC RIM'S PRINCESS HIMIKO (Jim handling). 

"Miko" was 3rd in the Derby. This was her first trial and she was the youngest dog in the Derby. I think there will be many more ribbons to come for this talented girl.

Helen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratlations Shon and Jim and Miko


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Marilyn and Miles on the Am RJ

Congrats Judy on the Am Jam


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Dave Plesko said:


> Many thanks to Paul Gilmore for his hard work over the last few weeks preparing Carlson's grounds for the trial. I heard many comments that they had not seen it in such good shape in years. It provided the judges with some test options that would not have otherwise been available to them.
> 
> Thanks Happy!
> 
> DP


 
I like to think I'm easy.......ya, I'm easy....


----------

